# A good thought



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Handle every stressful situation like a dog.

If you can't eat it or hump it.

Piss on it and walk away.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

How about eat it and THEN hump it? :shock:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

You mean like "Two Girls One Cup!" -)O(- Most won't get this and the ones who do are just messed up. :lol:


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

I get it and there is nothing wrong with me. You brought it up!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> You mean like "Two Girls One Cup!" -)O(- Most won't get this and the ones who do are just messed up. :lol:


I don't get it, can you please explain? :shock:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Just don't type it in a search engine at work, if you know what I mean. :twisted: By far the grossest thing I have ever heard of. _/O -)O(- *-HELP!-*


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Slipknot said:


> I get it and there is nothing wrong with me. You brought it up!


Good point! :lol:


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

OMG did I really loose that many of you on this one? Its not that bad


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > How about eat it and THEN hump it? :shock:
> ...


ok then hows about hump it first then eat it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

What the hells wrong with you weirdos?


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> What the hells wrong with you weirdos?


Blade's response is direct, to the point, and just the kind of thing I would expect him to say. :lol: I agree with the man in pink!

:rotfl:


----------

